# Turkey snow pic



## Bob T (Feb 6, 2000)

Out on a photo excursion the other day when I came across this guy strolling in the woods. Thought you might enjoy. Season will not be too long.











Bob


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

Not a hunter, but beautiful shot man.


----------



## LumberJ (Mar 9, 2009)

Great Picture!


----------



## Fishcapades (Mar 18, 2003)

Awsome picture!! Soon, very soon!!


----------



## TommyB (Nov 15, 2007)

That is a great pic!!


----------



## Alexx (Sep 12, 2008)

Very nice pic


----------



## Cuz (Jan 16, 2008)

Very cool winter pic!


----------



## melvvin (Nov 21, 2007)

Very nice pic. I esp. like the snow being kicked up as he walks.


----------



## Fishalot (Aug 25, 2008)

Nice picture, I like the lighter spot on his feathers where the sun is reflecting.


----------



## Ack (Oct 3, 2004)

Awesome picture! :coolgleam


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Really nice pic!


----------



## Smith&Brownie (Mar 3, 2009)

Seein that gobbler gets me fired up for the spring!! Nice camera work!


----------



## Quack Wacker (Dec 20, 2006)

Great picture! I have been thinking turkey since yesterday when I ate one...mmmmmmmmmmm.........spring.........is.........coming.......


----------



## michgundog (Feb 22, 2008)

Great pic!!! I'm glad I bought my license(234 gauranteed hunt) this past weekend and seeing this now I'm really fired up!


----------



## King Quack (Jul 16, 2003)

I would like to kill him!


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

wow as someone who loves taking photos myself..... that is awesome!

great shot!


----------



## Bob T (Feb 6, 2000)

Thanks guys for all the great responses to the pic. I appreciate it. Some days you get lucky and get good shot and some days you burn a lot of digital space for nothing, You need those good days once in a while. Its just like fishing and hunting, if you put a lot of time into it the better the odds are in your favor.

Bob


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

Bob T said:


> Thanks guys for all the great responses to the pic. I appreciate it. Some days you get lucky and get good shot and some days you burn a lot of digital space for nothing, You need those good days once in a while. Its just like fishing and hunting, if you put a lot of time into it the better the odds are in your favor.
> 
> Bob


you are 100 % correct and i dont ever spend enough time out there! partially because I want a new lens first! but just dont have the money! the other is i always want to take my dog with me and she scares everything :lol:

post up more often with pictures and keep up the good work!


----------



## Bob T (Feb 6, 2000)

HunterHawk said:


> you are 100 % correct and i dont ever spend enough time out there! partially because I want a new lens first! but just dont have the money! the other is i always want to take my dog with me and she scares everything :lol:
> 
> post up more often with pictures and keep up the good work!


Ya, HunterHawk, I know about the dog bit. I have a two year old golden and its a cinch to see nothing if I take her out with me so she stays when I am on a photo safari and boy does she get an attitude about it.

What lens are you looking at? I have a Sigma 50 - 500 for my Canon and sometimes that is not enough. Boy would I like to get a longer lens for it but a Canon 600 f4 runs about 8 thousand or so. My problem is that I have too many outdoor hobbies and have to spread out the cost for those. Now only if I was just dedicated to photography...................... oh well.

See you are in Colorado. Must have some great photo opps there. I have been out elk and mule deer hunting and flyfishing in the BigHorn mountains in Wyoming the last 10 years or so and I do not know what is better the hunting and fishing or the photography. The best times for photos are in the morning and evening and that is also the best time for bowhunting. I always carry a small cam with me but would like to carry the big stuff but to much when in a hunting situation.

Bob


----------



## HAMMER33 (Aug 6, 2008)

Sweet shot. Most be one hell of a camera for that shot. My cheap digital won't give me that good of a picture at the range he was probably at!


----------

